# netdata alert



## fred974 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi,

I have installed net-mgmt/netdata and since then I started getting email with the following:

```
1m ipv4 tcp listen overflows = 1 overflows
the number of TCP listen socket overflows during the last minute
```

Could anyone have any experience as to what this message means?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2018)

TCP connections have a queue, this queue is used when the listening process can't handle the amount of connections fast enough. TCP listen overflows indicate this queue is full, i.e. overflowing. You can think of this queue as a backlog of connections that need to be handled. 

11.11.1.2. kern.ipc.soacceptqueue


----------



## fred974 (Nov 10, 2018)

SirDice , is that a setting I need to change inside the jail or on the FreeBSD host it self?


----------

